# What a productive afternoon - Preperation for Mignon and Classic arrival



## Ralphus84

So my aim in this post is not to gloat...but rather vent some overflowing excitement.

Yesterday I managed to nab a Classic off the for sale section from Bikeroom, and then take coffeebean up on his offer of a brand new Mignon delivered.

Today I have placed my orders for last bits of Accessories so i can get cracking ASAP:

- 0.4 Litre Milk Jug

- 1.5oz Lined Espresso Shot Glasses (But I am told weight is a lot better to go by rather than volume)

- 300g x 0.01g Mini Digital Electronic Weight Scale

- wide angle 58mm metal lens hood cover

I have also managed to pick up for free 1kg of old beans to dial in my grinder, including a quick tutorial (with sketches) and a hands on go at steaming milk from my friendly barista at Taylors.

Next on the list is bottled water a knock box and then I think I am pretty much ready to drive myself insane with trying to put it altogether and get it right.

Anyone want to add anything to my list? sensible or comically ludicrous equally appreciated.


----------



## DannyMontez

Nice!

I have this knockbox, its small and really really solid for a piece of plastic. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Grindenstein-Knock-Out-Box-Black/dp/B0016J7YQM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1401464352&sr=8-1&keywords=knockbox


----------



## Ralphus84

Shiny, I spotted similar ones to that but I am trying to find one with a lid that flips up. I spotted one in a pic a while ago but I am struggling to find anything other than standard knockboxes.


----------



## funinacup

Tamper?

13 characters


----------



## DavidBondy

What about coffee other than for adjusting your grinder? Cups?


----------



## froggystyle

Yup, decent beans and a tamper!

Also patience, coz it will go tits up and taste like crap at first!

Big congrats anyway!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Good beans are worth getting, you'll eat through them.

Lots of patients too


----------



## urbanbumpkin

These items come in handy too.


----------



## froggystyle

What's the cork for fella?


----------



## Thecatlinux

Fresh coffee beans !! Seems obvious but often overlooked.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

froggystyle said:


> What's the cork for fella?


The cork has 4 long thin needles stuck in them that I've used for breaking up the clumps and better distribution.

As there's 4 it speeds up the process. I clipped the points of them too with some pliers.


----------



## froggystyle

Check you out! I use a keebab stick, but feeling its too thick now.


----------



## Mouse

Love the cork!!

Consider that nicked Urbs









Ralphus - I've just had a thought. You'll need some kind of sponge/cloth for wiping down your steam wand as well as clearing up the inevitable mess you'll end up making. It sounds daft now, but it's the one thing that you'll be using LOADS!


----------



## Ralphus84

So the deal I got from Bikeroom came with accessories such as tamper, some cleaning brushes and puly descaler.

I already have coffee cups.

Thanks for the other tips though, looks like I need to get a cork with needles, and definitely a sponge for wand cleaning.

The thing I have fallen down on though is filtered water, google tells me Evian is no good. Anyone know what cheap water you can get from Sainsburys?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Cork with needles not essential just something fine to stir it with if it gets clumpy. That metal lens hood will do for cut down yoghurt pot.

Ashbeck from Tesco is recommended 1.20 for 5 litres


----------



## Charliej

Ralphus84 said:


> So the deal I got from Bikeroom came with accessories such as tamper, some cleaning brushes and puly descaler.
> 
> I already have coffee cups.
> 
> Thanks for the other tips though, looks like I need to get a cork with needles, and definitely a sponge for wand cleaning.
> 
> The thing I have fallen down on though is filtered water, google tells me Evian is no good. Anyone know what cheap water you can get from Sainsburys?


The best bet for wand cleaning is the micro fibre cloths you can pick up a pack of 3 or 4 of from any pound shop, I keep the blue cloths for the steam wand and the other colours general bench and machine cleaning.

As regards water look for something under 100 dry residue. AS Clive said Tesco Ashbeck is good and costs £1.20 for a 5 litre container or £2.20 for 6 x 2 litre bottles which I find easier to handle.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Great tip Charlie regarding the 2 litre ones


----------



## hotmetal

froggystyle said:


> Check you out! I use a keebab stick, but feeling its too thick now.


Ha ha! Yeah, I've been using whatever pointy thing came to hand in my kitchen drawer - sometimes even the tip of a corkscrew. I've read about people using dissecting needles (ew!) but I love the UB-Declumpifier! I've been trying to master the Chicago Chop, Weiss distro and other arcane rites of coffee sorcery, but so far only resulting in getting coffee grounds everywhere! LOL! Did make a lovely shot this morning though, Union Revelation, tasted like Marzipan or sweet almonds. Can't give you grams in and out cos my scales are on a (very) slow boat from China.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I think (I'm not 100%) I might have some spare needles, PM me your address and I can post them out to you.


----------



## welshrarebit

junkies these days.


----------



## Ralphus84

Thanks Charliej,

I bought some microfibre cloths today. Unfortunately Sainsburys only have Volvic water, so I bought 3 x 1.5 litres. Will pick some ashbeck up once I source a Tesco nearby that stocks it.

Still can't find a Knockbox! after one with a lid anyone spotted one for me?


----------



## jeebsy

welshrarebit said:


> junkies these days.


Just not the same down the needle exchange now


----------



## garydyke1

Ralphus84 said:


> Thanks Charliej,
> 
> I bought some microfibre cloths today. Unfortunately Sainsburys only have Volvic water, so I bought 3 x 1.5 litres. Will pick some ashbeck up once I source a Tesco nearby that stocks it.
> 
> Still can't find a Knockbox! after one with a lid anyone spotted one for me?


If youre headed to Tesco see if they stock Clearview - 25p for 2 litres , slightly better than ashbeck IMO


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> If youre headed to Tesco see if they stock Clearview - 25p for 2 litres , slightly better than ashbeck IMO


Came back with 15 bottles of this today ...

Mrs thinks I've gone mad


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Came back with 15 bottles of this today ...
> 
> Mrs thinks I've gone mad


Because you didn't buy 20???


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Came back with 15 bottles of this today ...
> 
> Mrs thinks I've gone mad


I have cleared them out when beer making !


----------



## Wombat

I found an LM precision filter has made my shots more consistent, paired with a tamper from Made by Knock, and a bottomless PF from HappyDonkey eventually became a must in the pursuit of perfection.

Sorry to hijack but I thought I'd pretty much gotten to the end of my accessorizing phase and then I saw this thread.

Bottled water? A lense hood cover? Please educate me!


----------



## Milanski

Bottled water (Ashbeck, Clearview and Volvic) makes for better tasting coffee due to the specific mineral content and lack of general shite commonly found in municipal tap water.

Lens hoods can be used to usher grinds tidily into a portafilter.


----------



## Wombat

Yeah I had a sleepless night so I spent the night trawling the forums, also seeing people use them as improvised single dose hoppers too


----------



## jsdp01

Tea towel for spills


----------



## dantj83

Ralphus84 said:


> Still can't find a Knockbox! after one with a lid anyone spotted one for me?


I also have been looking for a knock box with a lid, but not found one yet. Although I have been considering a knock drawer to go under the machine, but these seem to be in the large size.


----------

